# I was in her sitting room



## Mramateur

What happens when a possessed ending is added onto a word which already has one? 

I was thinking of translating the sentence "I was in her sitting room".

Would it be "Onun oturma odasısındaydım"?

I haven't seen this adressed in my grammar book even though it seems pretty important.


----------



## hcanbyrm

That's a correct sentence


----------



## spiraxo

Mramateur said:


> Would it be "Onun oturma odasısındaydım"?



Onun oturma odasındaydım.


----------



## Rallino

Now try to say: "she was in my living room".


----------



## misi2991

As far as I remeber from my school days, "onun odası" is a _tamlama_ in which "onun" is referred to as _tamlayan _and "odası" as _tamlanan_. You can put a word between _tamlayan_ and _tamamlanan _as is the case with "onun oturma odası", but that does not make any difference to the suffix added to _tamlanan_. I may be wrong. But we say "onun oturma odasındaydım", not "onun oturma odasısındaydım".


----------



## Rallino

When adding a suffix to a noun that is in the _tamlama _format_, _the rule is to omit the_ tamlanan suffix _before adding the new possessive suffix. Natives don't learn this rule at school, because we do it intuitively_. _​


----------



## Mramateur

I





Rallino said:


> Now try to say: "she was in my living room".


I think that would be "benim oturma odasımdaydı"


----------



## Mramateur

I've read the more recent posts and I think I get it now.
"You did his homework" in Turkish would be "Onun ev ödevini yaptın", right?


----------



## spiraxo

This would help!


----------



## Mramateur

Mramateur said:


> I
> I think that would be "benim oturma odasımdaydı"


So this should have been "odamdaydı" instead.


----------



## Mramateur

spiraxo said:


> This would help!


Thanks


----------



## misi2991

Mramateur said:


> So this should have been "odamdaydı" instead.


Yes.


Mramateur said:


> I've read the more recent posts and I think I get it now.
> "You did his homework" in Turkish would be "Onun ev ödevini yaptın", right?


Yes.


----------

